# rv batteries



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

after looking at carbon fiber/gel/wet batt's,the carbon you can leave on charge
gel, it says one has to alter charger rate .is this true with an rv with built in charge managment?
dave


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

From what I know of Gel batteries they are normally charged at a differant rate(amps) than wet ones, some charging systems have a selector switch to set for different types of charge rate/amps
there will be a sparky along soon to put us both right
Geo


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi lugnut, I read that if gels are charged at to high a voltage (I think over 14.4v) gas bubbles form on the plates, because of the gel they cannot escape and can permanently reduce the capacity of the battery. 

I think most common or garden chargers do not exceed this voltage so should be ok. but some of the fancy ones do for short periods of time, and I believe these as geo said have a selection switch for different types.

Olley


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Dave,

Perhaps the more pertinent point is what advantage do you see in gels? Is your van self-righting once you capsize?

Cheap, matched, flooded lead-acid leisure batteries (that is, those with some plate strengthening over starter batteries), with as big a capacity as your battery location and payload will take, have got a lot going for them. They need a vent tube to outside.

Dave


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Lugnutt

Can't advise you on your battery problem, but thought I would just say hello... havent heard from you in ages and hope all is well.


----------



## chellaman (May 18, 2005)

There is no doubt that, for motorhome leisure batteries, the best are deep-cycle lead-acid, 6-volt in series if you have the space!
Many people (and manufacturers ) use golf-cart batteries because of the type of use!


----------



## chellaman (May 18, 2005)

There is no doubt that, for motorhome leisure batteries, the best are deep-cycle lead-acid, 6-volt in series if you have the space!
Many people (and manufacturers ) use golf-cart batteries because of the type of use!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi I think most people fit Gels or Agm's because their near enough fit and forget. So you can squeeze them into some pretty inaccessible places without worrying about topping them up.

Olley


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Gels - fit and forget

Olley,

I suspect you are right, though IMO it has nothing to do with the battery being gel but all to do with the charger, when set to gel, doesn't deliver a voltage above 14.4V. So the answer, if fit and forget is the motive, whilst not paying over the odds, is to get cheap leisure flooded lead acids and set your charger to "gel"! 

My batteries are wet, are hit hard by charging at 50Amps and discharging at 50Amps, but in 20 months have yet to be topped up (I check them every 4 months or so whether they need it or not!). This is because the charger is set to a Victron "battery safe" mode that doesn't exceed 14.4V

Dave


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi lads....i have chosen to go for flooded and have ordered 2x130ah deep cycle to replace my dead 85 ah single battery.these are american and have the four posts from batterymegastore delivery two working days
my charging system is a tree stage, fed from the 110 power panel. i read somwere that the cable to wire them in paralle has to be a certain thickness does anyone know witch? and are these available from any motor factors?
dave


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi lugnut, you may be lucky at a motorfactors, I would go for 40mm2 that's heavy duty battery cable.

These people supply what you need >>>HERE<<<

Olley


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Get the thickest best quality cable you can afford (welding cable is good but expensive) and keep the cables the same length for each terminal and as short as possible. All this should help keep the batteries "balanced" with each other. Another important note is the terminals. Make sure you get the best quality and give the battery terminals a rub with a wire brush to make the terminals shine before connecting.

Good luck

Dazzer


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

thanks olley...i was thinking 40 mill

thanks dazzer never new the lenth made any deference

www.batterymegastore.co.uk do you think these are a good buy?


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi.
The length is very important because if you have different lengths of wire the resistance generated by the cable is different and will lead to voltage drop on 1 battery. This will make the batteries unbalanced and will knacker the batteries as 1 will be working harder than the other, you wont notice there is a problem and the knackered battery will then kill the good one. If you leave your RV stored over the winter in an unheated garage disconnect them and take them out. Trickle charge them every 6-8 weeks and DO NOT leave them on a concrete floor. In fact if you can keep them warm (ie not in a freezing garage!!) they will perform much better and will last longer.

Look after them and they will look after you!!!

The cost looks ok but if you have the space (and the money!!) the 6 volt deep cycle batteries will last far longer and give better performance. Just shop around on the internet there are loads of battery suppliers out there!!

Let me know how it goes

TTFN

Dazzer


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

thanks dazzer....to late for the 6 volts as i have already ordered the 12volts 130 ah x 2 i just liked the dule turnamals and with your advice on the coneting cables it will do for me tommy!!,just need a solar panel and inverter ,step up step down trani and whatever it takes to get sat dish workin
dave


----------

